# Line preferences...



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

What is the best line to use? I know that is a REALLY broad question since it depends on how and what you are fishing for, so the reason I ask is to get an idea of what line is best for each type of fishing. For example, trout, walleye, and bass seem to have excellent vision from what I know, so is it best to use different colors, and if so which ones, also as far as brands go, what are everyone's top choices? I am at that stage where I have done a considerable amount of fishing, but until now have just stayed at a certain plateau where I haven't really experimented with very many different techniques to become a better angler. I know that there are a ton of variables that go into fishing success, but line wasn't really one that I thought of so much. Any help will be extremely appreciated!

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I like Stren Magnathin in 6-8lb. test. If i'm bait fishing for trout I like the Stren Hi-Vis gold. It don't seem to slow the bite down much and its really easy to see.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought you were asking for a good line to pick up women at wherever you pick up women. But then I figured out that you were talking about fishing. Sorry.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> I like Stren Magnathin in 6-8lb. test. If i'm bait fishing for trout I like the Stren Hi-Vis gold. It don't seem to slow the bite down much and its really easy to see.


For the money, I also like Magna Thin.
I also use it in 4# for ice fishing.
The Hi-Vis is great for catfishing.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Loke said:


> I thought you were asking for a good line to pick up women at wherever you pick up women. But then I figured out that you were talking about fishing. Sorry.


That's funny right there :lol: ....now that I think of it, the way I started the sentence does seem like it :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

P-line all the way. Great mono with very low memory.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I'm really liking Yozuri nylon/ fluorocarbon hybrid. It's super abrasion resistant, casts easy, has low stretch (just enough), great knot strength and really is invisible underwater.


+1

Very good line! I got a deal at Wal-Mart last year on a couple spools... $5/600yds!


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

I like P-line Halo or FlouroClear for spinning tackle, it's limp and smooth with little memory so its great for spinning gear. I use Yozuri Hybrid, Suffix Siege, or Stren Fourocarbon for baitcasting tackle. These brands have a little more memory but can handle my "over kill" hooksets. And after a few fish or just getting wet on a few casts much of the memory goes away. I find that P-Line cuts into itself too easily on baitcasting reels.

HockeyMan


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

what is P-line? Is that what it is called or is that short for something?



All the info is very much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> what is P-line? Is that what it is called or is that short for something?
> 
> All the info is very much appreciated! Thanks!


P-Line is the brand name. The flourocarbon/polymer hybrid(flouroclear) is excellent line that does not cost anymore than most mono. Its about $9 for 330 yards. You can find it at Sportsmans and Cabelas for the same price. I love the 8 pound test, it is strong enough for most fishing and you won't have to deal with very many tangles.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

P-Line FlouroClear is great but watch the diameter of the line. 8lb test FlouroClear is the same diameter as most other brand's 6lb test. I fish mostly fish for bass and as such throwing baits into weeds or other types of cover. If my presentation calls for spinning tackle and I need "8bl test" size line, I'll use 10lb test P-Line FlouroClear or Evolution because its the same diameter as 8lb everthing else and is still very limp with very low memory.

HockeyMan


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I use both p-line and Yozuri hybrid both in moss green.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

I migth try a few of these suggestions for my utra light spinning gear. The garbage spiderwire I put on there less than a month ago is all wind knoted away....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I use Stren Original 4lb. for almost everything...I like it !!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

So, today I was looking through a cabelas fishing catalog and saw this red/crimson fishing line that is "supposed" to be really good, anyone ever tried it? So far, it looks like yozuri and p-line seem to be really popular, I may have to experiment with one or both of them.


----------



## cheese_god (Oct 1, 2007)

I use fire line you have to be a little careful of rats nests but it's really strong[attachment=0:93c57]ac.jpg[/attachment:93c57] i pulled this out of the lower provo river with eight pound test fire line


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

I like a Scientific Anglers Trout WF4F. Great stuff...


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> So, today I was looking through a cabelas fishing catalog and saw this red/crimson fishing line that is "supposed" to be really good, anyone ever tried it? So far, it looks like yozuri and p-line seem to be really popular, I may have to experiment with one or both of them.


The red line you are talking about is probably Cajun Line. If you are fishing shallow water, I would not recommend using the red lines. I have used red line and red actually spooks fish in the shallows. I hear it is fine for deep water though. If you are using a spinning reel I would try the P-line. Yozuri is good line but it has more memory than P-line in my experience.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

So, the less memory the better? I think I might go try some p-line. It looks like there are several different ones to choose from though... :? Maybe I'll try the flouroclear or something. Thanks for all the tips and advice!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

My experience with Fireline has always been great for about 2 wks and then it starts to "micofray" and stick to itsef. Your casting distance goes down and the line ball starts to happen.

Stay away from Eagle Claw mono...Spooling up with that stuff is like coiling a high tensile spring.

Stren low vis clear/green is pretty good. The shock absorption is sometimes nice and sometimes bad, though. It's kind of hard to set the hook with powerbait or flies (yes, I did mention both of those in the same sentence) behind a bubble, but the line is strong and cast very well until it falls apart...Then you lose your lure. :evil:



cheech said:


> I like a Scientific Anglers Trout WF4F. Great stuff...


Good one.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

LOAH said:


> My experience with Fireline has always been great for about 2 wks and then it starts to "micofray" and stick to itsef. Your casting distance goes down and the line ball starts to happen.
> 
> Stay away from Eagle Claw mono...Spooling up with that stuff is like coiling a high tensile spring.
> 
> ...


I have never seen that one before :? maybe I never noticed it...Is it at Cabelas/sportsmans?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Cheech is talking about a "weight forward, floating" fly line. That's why I said "good one", because he was joking with you (us).


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh, gotcha! Okay, so I think I may try some flouroclear p-line for my spinning tackle, what is the best for bait tackle?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, so I tried out the P-line floroclear and it seemed to do wonders! Thanks y'all! I will have to keep experimenting with other lines/tackle!


----------

